# Baby measuring 2 weeks behind my dates....



## Hels Bels (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello,

I got a bfp at the beginning of July following donor insemination and by my dates I should be 10 weeks tomorrow. We had a scan at 8 weeks where no heartbeat was found and the embryo was measuring 6 wks 4 days - we were told either a missed miscarriage or too early. After two long weeks without much hope (as we are sure on my dates and most of my symptoms have dropped off - I feel really normal) we went back today and were amazed to see a heartbeat. The embryo is now measuring 7 wks and 5 days, so has moved on but we are still 2 weeks behind. 

We were not expecting good news today, so are delighted but very confused! We're also feeling cautious as wondering whether there may be a problem as the dates seem so out. Would be v. grateful for your thoughts on all of this.......


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

As we are not fertility nurses or work in an epu it is difficult to comment.  Could it be possible that you ovulated after tx from a rogue follicle??  i am guessing here!

I know it is confusing but at the end of the day early scans are more accurate for dating pregnancies and is'nt it more important that you have seen a heartbeat proving a viable pregnancy even if the dates dont add up?

Ask your consultant their opinion when you see him/her, would be interested to know!!

Congratulations anyway

Jan


----------



## Hels Bels (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jan for your v.speedy response. Yes we're absolutely clinging on to the fact that there is a heartbeat and at this stage all is looking ok / viable. I now have another long 2 weeks before seeing my consultant, so will have to sit tight and not worry too much......

Thanks again
Helen


----------

